# Drivers needed IBM T41



## jasoomro (Mar 3, 2009)

hi there, 
i have IBM T41 laptop and i reinstal the OS XP and lost few drivers , 
i went to IBM web site and updates few drivers but still missing one, 
please help me to find this driver for 

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4220&SUBSYS_27118086&REV_05\4&39A85202&0&10F0

i have download so many software to resolve this issue but no success, 
please guide me,


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That looks to be the Intel PRO wireless device> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Product_Filter.aspx?ProductID=1637


----------



## jasoomro (Mar 3, 2009)

thank you very much you have resolve my issue, 
i have one last issue too, 

i have another DESKTOP computer and it has almost the same problem, the make of computer is DATAGO, i know it sound strange but this is the company, 

i did the same mistake install new OS and one driver is still missing , 

and the location is 

Intel(R) ICH8DH LPC Interface controller-2812

driver is 
ACPI\AWY0001\4&12686F5B&0

please help me out in this one, 
thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you know what motherboard is in this one a Intel DP965 maybe. If not D/L and Run CPUz give us a screen shot of the Mainboard Tab> http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php

How to Post a Screen Shot

What isn't working on the PC the LAN?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Also Datago does have driver D/L's on there wed site but you'll need the complete model #
http://www.datago.com/products.shtml


----------



## jasoomro (Mar 3, 2009)

mother board is DG965OT-AAD63733-207
Chipset Intel P965/G965
LPCID NS-PC8374L
Southbridge INtel 8280HH(ICH8DH)

CPU Intel core2Duo E6600 204 GHZ
i went t odatagoweb site but could not find the software

thanks for every thing


----------



## jasoomro (Mar 3, 2009)

here is th einfo you asked for, 
please resolve this issue


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try here > http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Product_Filter.aspx?ProductID=2412

Don't know Which OS you have on it XP MCE or XP Home

I think after looking around it for the Intel Away Mode Power feature.
Start with the Chipset INF update utility.


----------



## jasoomro (Mar 3, 2009)

XP Professional
and i did download the INF and run it , but no success


----------



## jasoomro (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: Drivers needed datago desk top*

here is more info


----------



## jasoomro (Mar 3, 2009)

here ismore info


----------



## jasoomro (Mar 3, 2009)

further information


----------



## jasoomro (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: Drivers needed datago desk top*

here is last info


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Intel refers us to the Board Manufacturer so I need a Screen shot of the Mainboard tab in CPUz

http://www.intel.com/support/viiv/sb/cs-021765.htm


----------



## jasoomro (Mar 3, 2009)

i have already sent you the shot of mainboard
here is the shot of CPU, 

further morei went to that link that you have just send me Intel ViiV
it so hard to find the download , 
its asking me board manufacturer etc but no software, 
i am sorry that i am bothering you alot , but i have this problem for long time almost 3 months
some one told me about this techsupport forum
you already did alot for me ,


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The first one was of the CPU also but I think this may do it> http://drivers.softpedia.com/progDownload/Intel-Viiv-Software-Driver-1042020-Download-18652.html


----------



## jasoomro (Mar 3, 2009)

i am sorry, 
here is the mainboard shot
further more the link that you have sent me it end up here, 
please check this link , i dont know which one i need

http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/Other-DRIVERS-TOOLS/INTEL/Intel-Viiv-Software-Driver-1042020.shtml


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yea the Softpiedia pages are confusing the Ads pay for the site.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Well it told me what I thought it was going to it's an Intel Board but Apparently Intel only supplies the Viiv Software through vendors after the system has been certified compliant.


----------



## jasoomro (Mar 3, 2009)

i think i should click the External mirror 1
because the download is taking me some where else, 

shall we continue this tomorrow, 
i have to go some where


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Sure I'll be around, and the mirror is ok.


----------



## jasoomro (Mar 3, 2009)

ok i tried so many time but this web is not working, 
it ends up at this link , 

http://drivers.softpedia.com/progDownload/Intel-Viiv-Software-Driver-1042020-Download-18652.html

and when i am pressing external mirror 1 
it show Internet explore can not display this webpage


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yea I just tried it it's a dead link, Another thing I keep reading is that it's for MCE so I not sure it will work with PRO, If the PC isn't giving you any problems and your not using the MCE away feature I would just disable in the device manage, All it seems to be is for the Instant on setting in MCE.


----------



## jasoomro (Mar 3, 2009)

what is MCE
i like your idea but if i have this device i should activate it, 
if you have time please let me know any other link or let me know the exact software name and its config 
so i will search my self, 
thank you for your support.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Windows *M*edia *C*enter *E*dition, There is a lot of software out that runs on XP Home or Pro that are redundant to 98% of MCE and an awful lot them do it better. Viiv is a technology Intel and MS came out with for entertainment pc's


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
Have you installed the Desktop Utilities?
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Professional&lang=eng


----------



## jasoomro (Mar 3, 2009)

i download the desktop utilities too, but no success
can you please help me


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
If you are not running MCE you will not need this driver.
Go into your BIOS and see if Quick Resume is enabled. If it is, disable it.
See if this gets rid of your error.
Bill


----------

